# discreet outdoor boxes and xfmrs



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

this would be more directed to xfmrs and junction boxes for landscape lighting, but also for everything else like outdoor disconnects and meter bases. has anyone came up with nice ways to make these things more discreet. i hate mounting boxes on exterior walls, they look horrible and also create a weak point for letting water in a structure.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

For receptacles I use Arlington's recessed boxes instead of bubble covers.


----------

